# What to get someone that likes sports?



## OGHomeslice (Dec 2, 2020)

So our nanny is leaving. We are shit-canning her, actually. My girl is getting her something nice. I want to get her husband something, he is a decent guy. He apparently likes all the Houston sports teams. And ideas on what I could get him? Like in the $100 range or less. Nothing crazy. But not some stupid banner or something weak like that. Thanks for any ideas!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2020)

OGHomeslice said:


> So our nanny is leaving. We are shit-canning her, actually. My girl is getting her something nice. I want to get her husband something, he is a decent guy. He apparently likes all the Houston sports teams. And ideas on what I could get him? Like in the $100 range or less. Nothing crazy. But not some stupid banner or something weak like that. Thanks for any ideas!!!


Deshaun Watson jersey


----------



## Mr_X (Dec 2, 2020)

sweatpants or joggers


----------



## OGHomeslice (Dec 2, 2020)

Mr_X said:


> sweatpants or joggers




Shit, guy is overweight, doesn't jog or walk. Thanks though.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 2, 2020)

Can't go wrong with a nice cooler  Ive got one of these and love it. Cooler


----------



## OGHomeslice (Dec 2, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Can't go wrong with a nice cooler  Ive got one of these and love it. Cooler



Thanks GrassBurner! But I was trying to get him something with a Houston team theme, like Astros, Texans, or Rockets.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2020)

OGHomeslice said:


> Thanks GrassBurner! But I was trying to get him something with a Houston team theme, like Astros, Texans, or Rockets.



Deshaun Watson is the QB for the Texans


----------



## OGHomeslice (Dec 2, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Deshaun Watson is the QB for the Texans



Thanks Corso! So, where can I get one? What do they cost? Nothing crazy going on like he's being traded, etc lol? Thanks!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2020)

He's locked up for 5 or 6 years..he ain't going anywhere. You can get knockoffs online for 40 ir 50 bucks.. Real one will cost ya twice that.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2020)

Here's a 3xl..you said he was a fatty. 





__





Men's Nike Deshaun Watson White Houston Texans Game Jersey


You'll be ready to cheer the Houston Texans on to victory when you arrive in this Deshaun Watson Game jersey from Nike!




m.kohls.com


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 3, 2020)

.

Subscription to UFC TV.

.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 31, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Deshaun Watson jersey



Hopefully you didn't buy the Watson jersey.


----------



## MisterKister (Aug 7, 2021)

OGHomeslice said:


> So our nanny is leaving. We are shit-canning her, actually. My girl is getting her something nice. I want to get her husband something, he is a decent guy. He apparently likes all the Houston sports teams. And ideas on what I could get him? Like in the $100 range or less. Nothing crazy. But not some stupid banner or something weak like that. Thanks for any ideas!!!


Tickets to a game


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 9, 2021)

A nice big , loud shiny/silky winter jacket(team emblem with matching cap).............a really crowd pleaser......so freaking flashy !


----------

